# Location and Time For Turkey Calling Class /



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, I've been watching this thread for some time, hoping that I would still be able to make the event. My wife just called and told me that our sons baptism has been moved to the 24th of April instead of the 3rd. Is someone looking out for me or what? So looks like I will be able to make the event after all. 

:woohoo1: 

looking forward to meeting everyone there. 

Oh yea, I will be brining some type of desert.
Rich


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> I am going to be coming from Kalamazoo so how long do you think that it will take me. Do I take 131 to 75 East?? Just doing some last minute arrangements. I am 45 minutes south a k-zoo!!





Swamp Monster said:


> Dave, I know how to get there.....bout 2.5 hours or so. Easy trip.



Do you guy mind if I hook up with you in K-zoo somewhere and follow you?

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Steven Arend said:


> Do you guy mind if I hook up with you in K-zoo somewhere and follow you?
> 
> Steve


Steve if you want to ride with me and my buddy you are more then welcome.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Steve if you want to ride with me and my buddy you are more then welcome.


Is there room for (2)? I have a buddy thats going up with me.

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Steven Arend said:


> Is there room for (2)? I have a buddy thats going up with me.
> 
> Steve


Sure Steve, I can fit 4 in the TiTan. It may be a little cramped being only a king cab not a crew, but we can fit.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Glenn I just had something come up at lunch time and I may not be going now. I will PM you later tonight and let you know.

Steve


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Tom,
Does Dan have enough chairs to put out for everyone?? 

I could bring several old folding chairs as well as the newer style portable chairs. 

See ya there.....
Jae


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks Jae, gott'er covered. 

ALSO : 

The STL was accidently sold earlier this week. Sorry guys, it was an employee that didn't realize it was earmarked for the shindig and Dan can't get a replacement before the class.

So, what he's doing now is a Diamond Triumph by Bowtech, complete with rest, sights, quiver, and 1/2 doz. GoldTip arrows. Turn key and ready to hunt.
Retail value 599.99

OR

You may apply the the 599.99 toward the purchase of any bow in stock.

Each guy will get a raffle ticket when you get there.
Dan will also offer more tickets at 5.00 apiece.

I have 2- 20 lb. Turkeys ready to hit the deep fryer, coffee and tea. Also supplied are dinner rolls and stuff to make sandwiches. If anybody wants to bring tater salad or anything along those lines, it'd be apreciated. 

See ya Sunday !


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

What is the date and time for this. I'm sure its listed somewhere in the 8 pages about this but don't feel like searching through to find it. Maybe you could edit the first post and include it in there. Thanks.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Smokey's Archery, South side of Main Street Carson City. Plenty of parking in the rear. Store entrance in front and back of building.

Sunday, April 3rd. Doors open at 10 am. 

989-584-3694
Smokeysarchery.com


----------

